# How do the Ormsby production models compare?



## Decon87 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey there guys. I'm in the market for a new guitar and a really nice looking Ormsby HypeGTR caught my eye. These things seem to be absolutely gorgeous with the specs I'm looking for at a pretty reasonable cost, which is causing me to be a bit skeptical.

How do they compare to say an Ibanez Prestige or high end Schecter (KM7)? Where are they made? What's the build quality like and what is their neck profile most similar to?

Right now I'm trying to decide between this and a new Ibanez Prestige or Iron Label. Aesthetically this thing has everything I'm looking for in a guitar. I just want to know if the playability matches the looks.


----------



## Aso (Oct 19, 2016)

The Ormsby HypeGTR is made in South Korea by WMI. I know there are several folks here on the board that have posted NGD threads about them.


----------



## TamanShud (Oct 19, 2016)

I haven't played one so I can't give you my experience but swing by their Facebook group if you haven't already and you'll find loads of owners happy to give you their opinions. Gear Gods did a review of one of their seven string models a week or two back that you can suss out too.

Also, bear in mind that they're all QC'd in Australia by Ormsby's luthiers first so fret issues and things like that are being dealt with before they ship out. And they replace the nuts with bone too if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lemons (Oct 20, 2016)

The quality on mine was good, my mate had the same model that wasn't as tidy. The pickups are okay but I wasn't really a fan, which can be an issue if you want to change them later. Hipshot hardware is always a win as well. But in the end I sold it because I didn't like the fan on it which I think was 2 inches on the six string, it just felt uncomfortable. 

Would I every buy another? 

Maybe if they but something out with a smaller fan (unlikely) and as long as I could play it in person first to make sure I was happy with the quality on that particular guitar (which is more doable as they build up more dealers and stock). 

Feel free to PM me with any questions about specifics.


----------



## Slaeyer (Oct 20, 2016)

I got an exotic Hype GTR 7 from the second run and posted an NGD including review. The thread turned into a rant, that's why I had it removed.

While the guitar plays and sounds amazing, the build quality is not what I'd expected considering Perry's reputation and the price tag of the guitar.

Binding on the headstock was damaged while installing the nut, routings for the cavities are a little sloppy, feedbacking bridge pickup, et cetera. All no big problems, but IMHO nothing that should happen on a guitar with that price tag.
Still a great guitar. And the playability and sound make up for these flaws!
Pickups and especially the Nunchucker are awesome!

I'd suggest to go and check the guitar out before pulling the trigger.


----------



## laxu (Oct 20, 2016)

OP if you are in New York you should probably look at something like Kiesel in the same price range. I would probably own nothing else if I lived in the US.


----------



## pylyo (Oct 20, 2016)

laxu said:


> I would probably own nothing else if I lived in the US.





along Suhr, PRS, Anderson, Schecter USA, Koll, etc..? 

Well, you're one modest guy. 

If I lived in US, Kiesel would be the last I would think about. Got nothing against them but US, with all their highend brands and builders, is Mekka for guitar lovers. And compared to EU, they're quite affordable.


----------



## laxu (Oct 20, 2016)

pylyo said:


> along Suhr, PRS, Anderson, Schecter USA, Koll, etc..?
> 
> Well, you're one modest guy.
> 
> If I lived in US, Kiesel would be the last I would think about. Got nothing against them but US, with all their highend brands and builders, is Mekka for guitar lovers. And compared to EU, they're quite affordable.



Those cost a lot more than Kiesel does though and can have long waiting lists if you order a custom. So for me the quality vs delivery vs price matches really well with Kiesel but when you throw about 30% more on top in shipping and taxes to get one to Europe it becomes a lot tougher competition with many European luthiers.


----------



## ikarus (Oct 20, 2016)

As someone who has owned two Ormsby GTRs, I can tell you that the quality is nowhere near Ibanez prestige level. Also the fb group is full of fan boys, so unbiased information is very hard to find there IMHO.


----------



## oracles (Oct 20, 2016)

There's a lot of hype and rose coloured glasses surrounding his stuff. I don't buy the "enhanced Australian QC" because if they were really doing what they say they are, a lot of the ones released with flaws would have been stopped for repair before they shipped out. 

I think they're a well designed product (though I don't quite think some of the fans are the most practical) but I don't believe you get what you pay for (GTR and CS builds)


----------



## mikah912 (Oct 20, 2016)

Huh....I just grabbed one of these (6-string, standard fret, Blue Burst Quilt) from a private Canadian seller. It'll arrive sometime early next week. I do admit the aesthetics blew me away, but I've heard great things about the pickups and playability.

Guess we'll see...


----------



## Decon87 (Oct 21, 2016)

mikah912 said:


> Huh....I just grabbed one of these (6-string, standard fret, Blue Burst Quilt) from a private Canadian seller. It'll arrive sometime early next week. I do admit the aesthetics blew me away, but I've heard great things about the pickups and playability.
> 
> Guess we'll see...



Ha! That's actually the exact same one I was considering buying on the Gear Exchange Facebook page! That thing is gorgeous, love the finish and the quilt. Not gonna lie, I'm a bit jealous.

Let me know how it plays when you get it, I'm still on the hunt for a new guitar and I'd love to know how it holds up.


----------



## Lemons (Oct 21, 2016)

mikah912 said:


> Huh....I just grabbed one of these (6-string, standard fret, Blue Burst Quilt) from a private Canadian seller. It'll arrive sometime early next week. I do admit the aesthetics blew me away, but I've heard great things about the pickups and playability.
> 
> Guess we'll see...



I wouldn't stress, they're not bad guitars at all. Worst case scenario you get something with a few "rough edges" that still plays well and sounds okay.


----------



## mikah912 (Oct 21, 2016)

Lemons said:


> I wouldn't stress, they're not bad guitars at all. Worst case scenario you get something with a few "rough edges" that still plays well and sounds okay.



Yeah, I'm not too concerned. I was looking at that versus a comparable Korean made upper-tier axe (the PRS SE Holcomb) vs. a Kiesel build.

I got the Ormsby for $1200, and it had pretty much everything I would order from a "custom". 

I could get a Holcomb for $900, but I honestly like the Blue Burst finish on the Ormsby more than the Holcomb Burst finish, plus those tops are something of a mixed bag whereas the Ormsby one - well, at least the one I bought - is pretty Godly with the quilt figure. Also, I'd spend more on the Holcomb changing out the nut and slapping in Hipshot knobs and such anyway. 

I've priced out what I'd like in a Kiesel Aries numerous times. I can't get the "no compromise" build I'm looking for at this price range for less than $1550 or so.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Oct 23, 2016)

I own a Run 1 HypeGTR 6, and I love it. I love the fan too, but I have decent sized hands so I have no problem reaching the lower frets. I find that it helps my crappy wrists too as I sometimes get nerve issues (Ulnar nerve). 

There could definitely be some improvements, nuts a little messy, pickups have a few issues from what I've experienced and seen, but they are good.

I ended up using my HypeGTR instead of my Duvell in the studio due to the added tension in the strings, and the pickups just sang a bit better for what we were doing.

They're great guitars for the price, just don't buy one expecting Mayones or Aristides quality, as at the end of the day, they're Korean made guitars.

I'd love a full custom Ormsby though, I can imagine them being on par with Mayones Customs.


----------



## theoctopus (Oct 30, 2016)

Dust_to_Dust said:


> I'd love a full custom Ormsby though, I can imagine them being on par with Mayones Customs.



I can't speak to all of his guitars, but the ones at NAMM were not comparable to Mayones.


----------



## caspian (Oct 30, 2016)

Man I got a first run, and I think it's a rather good guitar.

Oddly enough I reckon the pickups are really good for clean stuff but not too crash hot for more distorted stuff. They're a fair bit more aggressive than I used to. I would hesitate to call them bad, just not what I normally play.

The multiscale took a while to learn but I'm getting more and more used to it now and in general it's a joy to play. Stays in tune, nice intonation.

Yeah look, the fbook group is full of frothing fanboys, but I find the detractors are just as silly ("there's a microscopic scratch on the volume knob!!! 0/10!!!!"). They're pretty nice guitars. Try before you buy if you're not sure, but I quite like them.


----------



## Lemons (Oct 31, 2016)

theoctopus said:


> I can't speak to all of his guitars, but the ones at NAMM were not comparable to Mayones.



Care to elaborate on that? 

Not trying to derail this thread, I'm just curious so feel free to PM me if you get a chance mate!


----------



## theoctopus (Oct 31, 2016)

Lemons said:


> Care to elaborate on that?
> 
> Not trying to derail this thread, I'm just curious so feel free to PM me if you get a chance mate!



Don't want to derail the thread and speak negatively of his product based on a small sample size. His GTR line was the star of his booth.


----------



## Lemons (Nov 1, 2016)

Fair enough, I've got my thought's about the GTR line. Unfortunately I haven't gotten a chance to check out an actual Australian custom.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Nov 8, 2016)

What did you think of the Customs you played then?


----------



## mikah912 (Nov 9, 2016)

Finally got my HypeGTR with the standard fret layout and the Blue Burst finish.

One of the best guitars I've ever played, no question. Frets, finish, nut....all of the little details were attended to well. And I really like the pickups too. The A8 (bridge)/ A2 (neck combo works wonderfully, and has its own vibe separate from the usual Duncan/BKP/Dimarzio triumvirate.

Call it honeymoon period, but it's knocking my socks off. Worth every penny.


----------

